# Doug Hannon's new spinning reel



## lilfish (Mar 20, 2007)

Check out the spool on this spinning reel, anyone seen one of these in person, better yet anyone fish one of these. seems like an interesting concept wonder is it work.

https://www.bassprofessor.com/elite/wavecast.php


----------



## SMDave (Jul 29, 2007)

I would expect it to be a gimmick, as are most, or all of Doug Hannon's stuff.


----------



## cjensen (Jul 29, 2007)

Amen to that. Dont waste $80.00.


----------



## redbug (Jul 29, 2007)

I have read several reviews giving a thumbs up on this real it also was one of the top distance casting reels out rite now..


----------



## SMDave (Jul 29, 2007)

For 80 bucks just go shimano or okuma! Reels that have already proven themselves. Also most of the time, I don't use distance as much as precision in reels. Also in spinning reels, tangles aren't much of a problem. I haven't got a tangle in a spinning reel for years.


----------

